# What ever happened to the new thread on 5 favorite operas to vote on?



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Did it disappear?
Shouldn't it appear near the top where everyone can identify it?
I sure am confused. Am I the only one in outer space.
Faustian! You started something, so where is your thread?


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

What do you mean? It's in the main classical music discussion forum, and I just counted your most recent votes for it.

The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Nina's right- it needs to be in the opera forum. It always takes me ages to find the top operas thread among the all the non-opera clutter of the main forum.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Nina's right- it needs to be in the opera forum. It always takes me ages to find the top operas thread among the all the non-opera clutter of the main forum.


I think it's too late to move it to the opera forum given there is a competing/complementary(?) poll there already. I think that would make it even more confusing.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Actually though I started it in the main forum with the hopes it would reach a larger audience, and I'm happy with the participation so far. It would be nice if it were more accessible for users who mostly just visit this forum, but neither way will be perfect.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Aha! Where is this "main forum"? I never heard of it or saw it. I only come into the opera forum and rarely if ever go anywhere else. I haven't the time to peruse the other threads. 
I'll hunt around for it.
Thanks for the answer to my problem. All this time I thought this was an opera issue only.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Is there a possibility to just put a link to it in the opera forum for nina and others?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

No problem. I've found it and put an icon on my desktop. 
(thanks Sonata)
)


----------

